#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > سوال: تمدید اشتراک

## irash14

سلام  ایافعال سازی  قسمت قرمز  پولی است ؟؟؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## خدمه1

سلام .خداقوت

مدیران عزیز فکر کنم اشتراکم به اتمام رسیده بود برای ارتباط پیام میومد که

مبلغ 30000 تومان ناقابل به حساب اقا ذکریا واریز کردم واز طریق تلگرام قبضشو به ایشون دادم میدونم ممکنه متوجه نشن والان نیاز به نقشه دارم

بزرگواری کنید تمدید عضویتم رو فعال کنید از همکاری شما ممنونم

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز شما اصلا نباید از طریق تلگرام برای ایشون ارسال کنید. بالای سایت قسمتی وجود داره به اسم "ثبت فیش بانکی" ا زاین طریق باید ارسال می کردید و اگر می خواستید بلافاصله فعال بشین باید انلاین پرداخت می کردین. نمیدونم چرا بعضی از دوستان هنو زدستی پرداخت می کنند.
متأسفانه چون دستی پرداخت کردید باید صبر کنید آقای محمودی چک کنن و فعال کنن که ممکنه چند روز زمان ببره. البته به شرط اینکه "ثبت فیش بانکی" رو زده باشید نه اینکه تو تلگرام پیام گذاشته باشین!

----------


## خدمه1

سلام
اقای نکویی عزیز من به همه مدیران پیام ندادم شما انلاین بودید به شما دادم 
وبخاطر ضرورت وفوریت نیاز این شکلی خواهش کردم 

فکر نمیکنم این شکلی باید سر زنش میشدم 

خیلی ممنون . اصلا بی خیال موفق باشید

----------


## mehran_deadl

سلام.واسه تمدید طوری که نوشتید باید 20 پرداخت کنیم در حالی که در صفحه پرداخت مبلغ 30 تومن میخواد.این موضوع واسه چیه؟

----------


## nekooee

سلام
در صورت یکه اشتراک قبلی شما تمام نشده باشه گزینه تمدید دارید ولی در صورت یکه اکانت قبلی شما تمام شده باشه حتی یک روز، فقط گزینه 30 تومان را دارید.

----------

